# RAID driver for IBM x3400 server



## EssoOil (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to install Windows XP onto an IBM x3400 server (I have my reasons for doing this 

The problem is of course that the XP installer wont recognise my RAID 1 disks (my x3400 has 4 hard drives in 2 x RAID 1 arrays). My XP CD is dated 2002 and only has SP1 (might a more recent XP CD work?).

I can press F6 when installing XP so I can load my own RAID drivers. My problem is I've looked everywhere for the RAID drivers so I can make up a floppy but I cant find them anywhere. The x3400's don’t have floppy drives so I'm hoping an external USB floppy will work.

The link below lists all drivers for the x3400 but I'm not sure which ones are required for my needs (there are that many drivers listed!)

http://www-947.ibm.com/systems/suppo...andind=5000008

I know you can get around this by slipstreaming and putting RAID drivers onto your XP install disc but if I can get them on a floppy I'm sure that will be the easier option. Plus, once I find the correct drivers it will be easier just to put them on a floppy (so long as my X3400 that has no OS on will recognise an external USB floppy).

So, which RAID drivers do I need? Or, better still, where can I get a 3.5 floppy with the RAID drivers on?

Would a more recent XP installation CD with SP3 on have more recent RAID drivers on that might recognise my RAID so I wouldn’t need to use a separate floppy.

My IBM System X3400 is type 7976 model KMG.

It has IBM Server RAID 1 and I see the message "Adaptec RAID BIOS v5.2-0 [Build 15421] 256Mb" when the system boots.

Hope someone can help - Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here http://www-947.ibm.com/systems/supp...ily=5312474&oldtype=5312476&taskind=2&psid=sp


----------



## keremsah (Oct 8, 2011)

the link is expired, and I am desperatly looking for IBM x3400 server raid drivers to install win2003 sbs into that server which doesnt even have floppy drive.
please send me some clue where should I look...
thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF link worked fine for me IBM Support Portalownload


----------

